# SMART für USB Sticks?



## tuxedo (24. Mai 2012)

Servus,

mal ne Frage an die Hardware-Kenner:

Alternde Festplatten kann man mittels SMART (Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology ? Wikipedia) überwachen und Ausfälle frühzeitig vermeiden.

Gibt's was ähnliches bei USB-Sticks?

Hintergrund: Habe einen kleinen PC der komplett vom USB-Stick läuft. Damit der Stick schreibzyklentechnisch möglichst lange hält verwende ich nur ext2 und fat32 als Formatierung (läuft ein komplettes Debian drauf) und das Logging ist auch ein Minimum reduziert.
Bei einem Ausfall lässt sich der Stick recht schnell ersetzen (neuen Stick anstöpseln, rebooten). 

Was mir mehr sorgen macht sind die Daten... Gibt's einen (Software-)Weg (möglichst für Linux) den Alterungsprozess des Sticks zu überwachen um somit frühzeitig warnen zu können damit der Stick ersetzt wird? Eben ähnlich dem SMART Modus von Festplatten?

Gruß
Alex

[update]
Hab nun gelesen dass lediglich das Schreiben nicht mehr funktionieren soll. Lesen wäre in jedem Fall noch möglich. Hmm. Wenn das stimmt: Immerhin. Bestehende Daten wäre nicht kaputt


----------



## tuxedo (24. Mai 2012)

Hab jetzt ne ganze Weile gesucht und hab nix gefunden.

Interessant war aber das hier: How Long Does a Flash Drive Last? - Josh's Blog


----------



## Manello (25. Mai 2012)

Nun es kommt darauf an welche Qualität der Stick ist, dass heist:

- Wie ist die Leiterplatte Besteckt
- Aus was besteht die Leiterplatte
- USB anschluss: wie stabil ist er
- Wie GB/MB hat der Stick
- Wie viel Daten liefert er /s


----------



## tuxedo (25. Mai 2012)

Bin nun mittlerweile zum Schluss gekommen, dass man keine zuverlässige aussage treffen kann. Die Stelle, an der die Information vorhanden wäre (der Controller auf dem Stick), ist vorm Betriebsystem und dem User gut versteckt. Da kommt man nicht so ohne weiteres ran. Schon gar nicht funktioniert das Herstellerübergreifend. 

Bei SSDs jedoch gibt es SMART. Da haben die Hersteller mehr oder weniger die Info über die SMART-Schnittstelle offengelegt.

Schade dass man bei den USB-Sticks nicht so weit gedacht hat :-( Damit ist ein USB-Stick nicht besser wie eine alte Diskette: Man muss komplett darauf vertrauen dass alles gut gehen wird... Und das trotz dem heutigen Stand der Technik ... Schade.


----------



## areafo (25. Mai 2012)

tuxedo schau doch mal  Das Medium ist egal ^^ im Dateisystem kann immer alles kaputt gehen. Das Hardware Versagen und Healt Status ist nur ein Anhaltspunkt

Es kann jederzeit auch mit SMART die Datei oder die Hardware spontan flöten gehen


----------



## Gast2 (25. Mai 2012)

Manello hat gesagt.:


> Nun es kommt darauf an welche Qualität der Stick ist, dass heist:
> 
> - Wie ist die Leiterplatte Besteckt
> - Aus was besteht die Leiterplatte
> ...



Sorry aber das ist totaler Schwachsinn. 

Einzige Qualitätsmerkmale, die für die Anzahl Schreib/Lesezyklen von Relevanz sind: 

- Single/MultiLevel Cells (Single Level ist optimal, in Elektronik Ramschware ists meisten 4Level Cell)
- Quality des Flashs (Die gibts von 3-10 Zyklen: <10 € Ware bis hin zu 10000000 garantierten Tyklen: >100€ Ware für 2-4 GB) 
- Temperaturbereich (Das was man so bekommt meist 0-50°, Im Außeneinsatz braucht man schonmal -25 bis 85° aber das betrifft dich nun wirklich nicht) 

Da du mit Sicherheit Ramschware (MediaMArkt, Amazon, ...) verwendest, weil sich keiner nen hochwertigen Stick für zuHAuse kauft (Preisbereich wie gute SSDs, deswegen sind die übrigens so teuer!) kannst du darüber tatsächlich keine Aussage treffen. 

Softwaremäßig kenne ich auch keinen der einem das liefert. In unseren Projekten setzen wir mitunter solche Sticks ein, aber das bekommt man nicht um die Ecke und die sind sch***e teuer!

Solltest du dennoch über sowas nachdenken gibts die Firma Swissbit. Ich galube da kann man mitunter auch über manche Händler als Privatperson kaufen. Die bieten auch High end Sticks mit exakten Kenngößen an.


----------



## maki (25. Mai 2012)

Notfalls kann man sich ja zB. einen Verbatim DataTraveller USB Stick zulegen, die haben lebenslange Garantie u.a. weil sie vermutlich gute komponeneten verwenden, haltbare Sticks sind aber nciht die schnellsten Sticks.


----------



## tuxedo (25. Mai 2012)

areafo hat gesagt.:


> tuxedo schau doch mal  Das Medium ist egal ^^ im Dateisystem kann immer alles kaputt gehen. Das Hardware Versagen und Healt Status ist nur ein Anhaltspunkt



Ich betreibe seit über 10 Jahre Linux Systeme. Und da ging noch kein Dateisystem "einfach so" kaputt. 

Okay, Hardware kann kaputt gehen. Aber ich hatte seit 1992 bis dato nur 2 Platten die "einfach so" kaputt gingen. Eine davon noch ohne SMART, und die andere mit SMART. Und deren ableben hat sich angekündigt. Von daher: Nur ein einziger Spontanausfall in 20 Jahre. Und Platten hatte ich weiß gott genug in der Zeit.




> Es kann jederzeit auch mit SMART die Datei oder die Hardware spontan flöten gehen



Spontanes Dateiversagen: Nicht ausgeschlossen, aber meiner Erfahrung nach: Sehr unwahrscheinlich (zumindest mit einem JFS). 
Spontanes Plattenversagen: Nicht ausgeschlossen, aber meiner Erfahrung nach: Selten. 

USB Sticks hatte ich deutlich weniger als Platten. Und da hab ich schon 3 geschrottet. Das Risiko bei sehr häufiger Nutzung (z.B. auch als Betriebssystem-Platte) ist bei USB Sticks deutlich höher. 

@maki
Dieses Argument mit der Garantie hab ich schon öfters gehört. Ganz toll. Aber was wenn im laufenen Betrieb der Stick den Geist aufgibt? Dann sind die Daten futsch. Okay, kann bei Platten auch passieren. Ist aber deutlich seltener. 

Das nächste Argument mag jetzt "Backup" sein. Aber das macht man für gewöhnlich nicht kontinuierlich, sondern in regelmäßigen Abständen. Ein Ausweg wäre: Raid1 mit zwei oder mehr Sticks. Aber das ist wieder aufwendig.
Toll wäre ein USb-Speicher-Stick mit eingebautem Raid das den Ausfall eines Speichers im RAID melden kann


----------



## ice-breaker (27. Mai 2012)

SMART ist auch nur ein Indiz, dass die Festplatte kaputt gehen kann/wird. Es gibt aber noch genug Arten wie sie kaputt geht ohne dass SMART etwas melden wird. Also auf SMART kann man sich wirklich nur verlassen, dass sie kaputt geht (wenn SMART sich beschwert), aber nicht, dass sie noch lange leben wird.

Wenn du dir so Gedanken darum machst, dann kauf dir doch einen wirklich hochwertigen USB-Stick. USB 3.0 Sticks wären z.B. auch eine Möglichkeit, deren Innenleben gleicht sich auf Grund der steigenden Geschwindigkeiten immer weiter den SSDs an, billige Speicherzellen wir in 5€ USB-Sticks sind da also nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## tuxedo (1. Jun 2012)

Dachte ich hätte das oben schon soweit zum ausdruck gebracht: 

Lieber SMART und somit die Chance haben einen Ausfall zu erkennen, als KEIN SMART und nichtmal ein Ansatz einer Möglichkeit einen eventuellen Ausfall zu erkennen. 

Zu den Speicherzellen: 

Sehe keinen Unterschied zwischen den USB2.0 Stick Speicherzellen (aka. Flashspeicher) und den USB3.0 sowie SSD Lösungen. Kommt eh alles aus der gleichen Ecke unseres Planeten und wird von billigst-Arbeitern zusammengefrickelt. Mal mit einem teuren Namen drauf, mal mit einem billigen. Habs noch nicht überprüft, aber ich so extrem signifikante Unterschiede wirds bei den Flashspeichern an sich bei den Schreibzyklen nicht geben.

Billigste USB-Sticks haben einfach einen schlechten Controller (da kann man noch sparen) mit keinem oder sehr schlechten Wear-Leveling. Sehr gute USB-Sticks haben sehr gute Controller mit sehr gutem W-L. SSDs haben ergänzend dazu sicherlich noch mehr Speicher zusätzlichen um "tote" Zellen auszugleichen (im vergleich zu USB).


----------

